# My R34 GTR Swissvax Detail at Motorshine..



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello folks..

A word of warning, this will be picture heavy and in classic Photobucket style, the quality of the images seem to have wavered upon download! Alas, I digress. So the decision was made to have the car professionally detailed as I couldn't help but notice some slight imperfections in the paintwork under light..

Cue Afer at Motorshine; some of you may well know Afer, a member here too and an owner of a fantastic Series III BCNR33. After a few discussions and with all my questions and concerns answered and addressed fittingly, I decided to proceed with booking the car in for the Motorshine Signature Swissvax detail. 

For me it would most certainly be interesting as whilst I own a couple of polishing machines (DA and Makita rotary) I have never really got round to using them and just stuck to cleaning and detailing the car by hand. And interesting it was; Afer was a true gentleman keeping me up to date throughout of his progress with the car. His attention to detail was absolutely first rate and when I first saw the car on the day of collection I truly was at a loss for words. I would like to think my car is fairly clean, but Afer has taken my car to another level of cleanliness altogether. So much so, that I will make sure that my car goes to him every so often to make sure the car is tip top. I cannot thank him enough. Hats off to him!! :bowdown1:

So without further ado some pictures of the process will follow but before that here is a link to a YouTube video that Afer has sorted. Watch in HD where you can!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5b9pooMjtA




All pictures courtesy of Motorshine.

_"The SWISSVAX SIGNATURE DETAIL is the pinnacle of paint correction Detail that MOTORSHINE offer. The vehicle will undergo as many correctional stages as safely possible to achieve an as near perfect, defect free finish. This is then followed by a refining process to generate high levels of gloss and clarity.This service is aimed at customers whose paintwork is desired to be near perfect."
_


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

*Wash and Decontanimation Stage..
*
The wheels, tyres and arches were tended to first. Swissvax Wheel Spray Forte, a pH neutral wheel cleaner was applied to the wheel surface and agitated safely with a selection of brushes including wheel woolies and Swissvax wheel brush (a must have for any detail enthusiast).

The tyres and arches were doused with an All Purpose Cleaner and this APC was then agitated with a selection of Vikan arch and tyre brushes before being power rinsed off.










As part of the decontamination process, a citrus pre wash formula was employed to the lower sections of the car and then power rinsed off with the hot water feature on the pressure washer.






And then on to the part which I think is quite fun; the foam stage! Snow foam was applied to help loosen the light dirt that was already on the car. As a matter of course, snow foam should be allowed to dwell for a few minutes before being rinsed off. Whilst the foam dwells and does its work, this is as good a time as any to go around the car and tend to more intricate and delciate areas. Badges, emblems, mesh sections and shuts were agitated with a Swissvax detail brush.









Swissvax Lavish Shampoo, a very effective but paintwork and wax friendly shampoo used in conjunction with the Swissvax 2 bucket wash system. A high grade wool mitt was used to gently clean my car.


----------



## Pulse_82 (Sep 13, 2015)

Bravo. Great vid too.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

stunning :bowdown1:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

*And into the Studio..*

With the wash stage complete, the car was brought back into the Studio to be dried off. Drying aides included a mammoth and fluffy plush microfibre drying towel and the Metro Master Blaster. I actually own the Sidekick which is it's little brother and these are so brilliant in dissapating standing water from hard to reach areas of the car.





Swissvax Clay bar and Swissvax Quick Finish were used on all areas of the paintwork and glass to remove all bonded contaminants leaving a silky smooth finish. The engine bay was then tended to with a Karcher steam cleaner.






*Machine Polishing and Correction..*

Readings were taken with a PosiTector paint depth gauge to safely measure the thickness of the paint.




The Rupes UHS system was the choice of the day alongside the Rupes Bigfoot system to help correct light swirl marks and scratches present in the paintwork. Gyeon Prep was used to help ensure proper paint correction (incidentally this stuff smells awesome!)..









*
Before and After Shots..*

Here we can see evidence of the correction that has been achieved under lighting. No part was left untouched, even the lights were corrected and looking as good as new if not better!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

As always, awesome stuff!!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

*Some more pictures of the Correction Stage..*








Time for the refining process to generate high levels of gloss and clarity..






Afer had noticed some imperfections on the bootlid immediately under the rear spoiler so off it came. All in the pursuit of achieving a true and fuller correction.



And the paintwork was looking intense under the LED lighting..




Polish reside was carefully removed from a previous application before the application of Swissvax Cleaner Fluid which readies the surface for the protection stage.








And time to protect the paint..


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow wow wow
Simply perfection 
Amazing mashAllah


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Thought that was your car when I saw it on facebook Kadir. 

Great work! Love the neatness of the studio too.

Did I spot right you had a low paint reading in one spot of the bonnet?


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

That is gobsmacking. Car looks amazing as does the place where the magic happened.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Am I weird if I admit this is my favourite shot....I love doing wheels and have three sizes of wheel woollies!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

*Protection Stage..*

_"For the protection Stage two layers of SWISSVAX Crystal Rock State Of The Art Car Wax By Paul Dalton is applied which is a Concours-wax with over 76% by wax volume of pure ivory coloured Grade one Carnauba wax from Northern Brazil giving up to 10 -12 months protection."_

Applied by hand, this splendid wax was left to cure overnight before being removed with a Swissvax Micro Fluffy Towel. You have to see the video to be able to appreciate the crazy levels of depth and shine!!











Swissvax cleaner fluid , Autobahn wheel wax and Swissvax pnew were used on the wheels & tyres. My wheels (touch wood) are in very good condition and I have kept them as clean as I can but this Swissvax treatment left my wheels looking the best they ever have. 







*
The Interior..*

An array of Swissvax interior detailing products were used to tend to the interior. A Swissvax detail brush was used to finely detail all areas of the interior. Afer is a huge fan of the Seal Feed which nourishes rubber trims whilst for me the Quick Interior Finish from Swissvax was quite the revelation. I've used premium quality products before on my interior plastics but the Quick Interior Finish from Swissvax has to be from another planet. My interior plastics looked magical. Really really nice. And then to top things off, some Crystal Rock was applied by hand to the carbon parts of the steering wheel!


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Mashallah brother Kadir the car looks fantastic, Maybe we need to book the Endless R35 with them soon. Great pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

*More finishing touches..*

Carbon fetish anyone?! Crystal Rock applied to all carbon fibre parts.. The underside of the Nismo R Tune bonnet looking rather delicious! :chuckle:






The stupendous handcrafted Zealou5 Ti bonnet stay..




My Engine Bay looking rather fabulous..






I absolutely love this picture of my interior..




Ignore my air freshener!




The infamous badge..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

And last but not least..

The finished results after over 60 hours of incredible work from Afer of Motorshine. Looking mighty fresh I must confess. I was rather tempted to just leave the car at the Studio!! My car just looked at home in this clinical studio. Fantastic reflections, beautiful depth to the paintwork and an unbelievable shine.




























All that is left to say is a huge huge thank you to Motorshine for looking after my car and for the absolutely knockout finish that you have delivered. I am left speechless. I think I will just go back and watch that video one more time!! LOL..

Thank you all for the wondeful replies. I appreciate them all!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

F1PRESTIGEGROUP said:


> Mashallah brother Kadir the car looks fantastic, Maybe we need to book the Endless R35 with them soon. Great pictures :thumbsup:


Mashallah!

No maybe about it baiya. If you want the Monster 35 looking pristine, get on to Afer, I kid you not, you will not be disappointed. :wavey:

https://www.facebook.com/MOTORSHINE/?fref=ts


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Have to say it was a pleasure working on kadir's R34 GTR and one of the cleanest i have worked on am glad i could make one of the cleanst R34 GTR's in the uk now looking immaculate


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

you know my thoughts on your car Kadir :bowdown1:


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

aferx said:


> Have to say it was a pleasure working on kadir's R34 GTR and one of the cleanest i have worked on am glad i could make one of the cleanst R34 GTR's in the uk now looking immaculate


Was this a hobby turned business Afer?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Alex C said:


> Was this a hobby turned business Afer?


Hey Alex i Have been detailing for over ten years now and turned it in to a business in the last two years :thumbsup:


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

I would have loved to work on Kadirs car!!! Just stand their for an hour and do nothing when Kadir comes back and ask (if he even lets the car out of his sight lol) what I did, I will give him my glasses and say 'what the hell do you want me to do, it's spanking clean already, wasted my hour.' (actually not waste as I would've loved to stare at it for an hour anyway lol).

JPS what do you think of Kadirs 34...? (Sorry just curious as I remember sombody saying something about rusting, can't remember if it was you or Shrek or Jaypan or whoever it was lol).


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

Just watched the video, attention to detail is phenomonal - stunning car!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

urber fantastic thread :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

car looks fantastic. how long did the detail take ?


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Excellent thread your car looks fantastic Kadir!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

evogeof said:


> car looks fantastic. how long did the detail take ?


Tut Tut... you obviously didn't read the 'details' in the 'detail'ing posts. 

60 Hours.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

V-SpecII said:


> Tut Tut... you obviously didn't read the 'details' in the 'detail'ing posts.
> 
> 60 Hours.


im a guy we only look at pictures :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Alex C said:


> Am I weird if I admit this is my favourite shot....I love doing wheels and have three sizes of wheel woollies!


best keep them in good condition

CE28s are being discontinued,

good work Afer & Kadir :wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

Just wow. looking wonderful Kadir. Even missus fell in love with it  

Muhtesem


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

evogeof said:


> im a guy we only look at pictures :chuckle:


Me too... couldn't wait to see the pics then took some time to read it.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

That is just pure porn. I love My skylines and I love my detailing!

Kadir you have a absolutelty stunning car there :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Afer

once the weather improves the gtr will be on its way to you once new shiny bits fitted.

needs a spring clean


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome. As and when the time comes; let me know if you need a lift back!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

matty32 said:


> Afer
> 
> once the weather improves the gtr will be on its way to you once new shiny bits fitted.
> 
> needs a spring clean


No problem Matty whenever you're ready give me a call :thumbsup:


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Absolutely amazing work and such a stunning car


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

The job is mint! No.1 finished.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

How to make a very clean car even cleaner! Nice chap.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Your car is so nice Kadir he has done an amazing job, Happy new year bro.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Fantastic R34 you have Kadir.


I'm sure my owner has mentioned your car before!


Keep up the good work :chuckle:


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

If Kadir's car was considered 'Rough' I don't think any Skyline stands a chance!!! Which means the rest of them would just be considered as Rusteze Rusty Rust Buckets! :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^LOL..

Thanks guys for the kind words. Appreciate it.


----------



## tim53uk (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, amazing work there on one awesome R34. 

Cracking thread, makes me want to spend longer than a few hours cleaning the car!


----------



## Ahmed_GTR (Feb 24, 2013)

possibly the cleanest R34 I have seen, great car


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

Absolutely cracking detail work aferx I'm more of a R35 man but fully appreciate a car in fully detailed condition lovely colour and style.
Love the setup you have at your business I hope others see this and get there cars in for full correction detail etc looks like you are very very good at it, I wish you were closer to where I live ( Scotland ) then I would give you my R35 to do.

Keep up the top class work.


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

wow


----------



## C-O-L-T (Dec 7, 2013)

looks stunning.... what an awesome work he did!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks Appreciate the comments :thumbsup:




Stuzee75 said:


> Absolutely cracking detail work aferx I'm more of a R35 man but fully appreciate a car in fully detailed condition lovely colour and style.
> Love the setup you have at your business I hope others see this and get there cars in for full correction detail etc looks like you are very very good at it, I wish you were closer to where I live ( Scotland ) then I would give you my R35 to do.
> 
> Keep up the top class work.


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Amazing work with amazing results. I'd never want to drive it after that! Ha


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Watched the YouTube video on the laptop but had to watch it again on the TV!


----------



## Alex1710 (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks incredible, the shot of the carbon underside of the bonnet is great


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Top Detailing, Hats Off! 
I haven't been on here for years but came to steal some of my pics on my profile & stumbled on this post. 
PS anyone want to buy a R35? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljQ3rviHzQU


----------



## RussVVTi6Speed (May 29, 2012)

Looks epic!!!


----------



## GMeaks (Aug 12, 2014)

Stunning finish!


----------

